# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Web designer!!!

## jasmini

Pershendetje gjithve! 

Atehere po e hap kete teme me qellim qe te gjith te njihemi me nje nga detyre mjaft te veshtire ne kohe te sodit, pikerisht behet fjale per ''Web design''. Ju ftoj te gjithve te nderuar antare qe te diskutojme ne lidhje me krijimin dhe dizajnimin e nje web faqes... Me saktesisht te bejme nje rezime te shkurter mbi punen dhe artin e krijuesit te web faqes.

Padyshim qe ' te qenit Kreator ' nuk eshte pune e lehte, per kete shkak nevoiten njohuri te shumta ne fusha te specializuara, pamvaresisht kesaj neve si fillestar na intereson si te arrihet deri te nje fillim i sukseshem si  web dizajner"".

Ajo cka me siguri po na intereson te gjithve eshte -- A ESHTE KJO PUNE PROFITABILE NE VENDIN TONE KU JETOJME"""??! Per keto pyetje dhe per shume pyetje tjera pa hamendje qe pergjigje te dejnta do te gjejme nga eksperte por edhe amator ne fushen e krijimit te nje web faqeje.

Ju falemenderit!!!

----------


## Glend

Nese ketu ne vendin tone, do te thuash te dizajnosh faqje shqiptare, ateher jo.

Nese do te behesh web designer dhe te perfitosh duhet te besh faqje ne gjuhen anglisht, ndryshe s'ke perfitim.

----------


## mendimi

Ne pergjithesi nuk eshte pune qe paguhet mire. Perveq dikujt qe ka pasur rastin te punoj ne ndonje firme te madhe shume te njohur. Por te rralle jane keta.

----------


## jasmini

Per mendimin tim nuk do te thoja se ne vendin tone nuk mund te nxiren perfitime nga kjo detyre, por me e theksueshme eshte fakti se njerzit tone nuk kane edhe aq moral te zhvilluar saqe te paguajne dike qe te kujdeset per nje faqe interneti e kam fjalen per kompanite e vogla...kete gje e quajne shume te thjeshte por qe vete nuk mund ta bejne. Prandaj ndonjeri thjesht e quan si nje loje dhe humbje parash te kota. Nuk e di sa jam i kuptuar... 
Me erdh nje ide duke klikuar ne internet dhe pash nje institut ku mereshin kryesisht me krijimin e web faqeve, prandaj ne vendin ku jetoj une, ne Maqedoni, se per Shqiperine nuk e di sja kam idene, mesa kam informata ne Maqedoni nuk ekzistojne kesi institucione, edhe ne qofte se ekzistojne nuk jan shume"". Por ajo qe me intereson eshte se si mund te krijohet nje organizate e ketille, si mund klienti te bej pagesen, hapja e hosteve,domenave etj...etj..
E di se eshte nje pune ekipore mjaft e lodheshme por thjesht me ka inspiruar dhe me ka ngrit kureshtjen..

----------


## mendimi

Eshte si punet e grave ne kuzhine, kurre nuk kryhen dhe kurre nuk llogariten.

Asnjehere skam nxjerre aq para nga kjo pune megjithese eshte nder me te rendat. Une merrem me kompjuterizem por ne veprimtari tjera me shume fitohet.

mire e tha Jasmini, nuk vleresohet. Kam pasur kaq probleme me njerez per kete pune saqe kam vendosur qe nuk e punoj me kete pune.

Nje rast konkret. Nje mjek kirurg qe me thoshte fitoj 100 euro ne dite, me tha ti bej nje web per spitalin privat qe kishte. E pyeta cfare deshironte: me dha nje mori deshirash, duhet te jete aktiv, database, te paraqiten cdo here te rejat, operacionet e ku ta di une, Me kerkonte edhe mirembajtje.

E kisha si te njofshem u mundova me kerku minimumin vetem te mos kete diskutime. I kerkova 300 euro per faqen dmth dizajn dhe programim ne php. E kisha parasysh qe munde te kem deri 1 jav pune pas orarit tim te zakonshem. Dmth e kisha parasysh qe do te lodh me deshirat e tij, jo shtoje ate send, jo kete send, dhe e dija qe nuk do te me pahuhet si pune, por ok thash.

Gjithashtu i tregova qe duhet paguhet serveri ne nje kompani dikund rreth 70 euro ne vit dhe 10 euro ne vit domaini. Sme besonte aspak kujtonte qe edhe keto para i marr une.

I tregova gjitashtu qe ky web behet njehere dhe kurre nuk prishet me. Nuk duhet te paguaje gjithmone per kete pune.

Ju dok shume shtrejt, katastrof, kishte pas kujtu burri i botes qe punoj une 1 jav per 50 euro a ku ta di une cfare kishte kujtuar. Atehere dikura me nervozoj i thash. Sa e ke diten tha, e kam te pakten 100 euro, po tha eshte pune intelektuale. Aha i thash, A po te duket puna ime, pune hamalli apo cfare, sta punoj hiq i thash edhe 1000 euro me mi dhan.

Me nervozoi thjesht. Askush nuk e vlereson kete pune, te gjith websajtat qe kam bere deri tani i kam bere thjesht falas, per disa te njohur te mi, edhe pse disa prej tyre kane firma.

Keshtu qe mendoj nuk eshte pune qe paguhet.

----------


## jasmini

Mendim beso qe me ke habit, e vlersoj postimin tuaj!
Meqe ra fjala per nje ngjarje te ketille ja po e tregoj edhe une cfar ndodhi me nje shok timin:
Para disa muajve une bashke me nje shok timin shkuam tek nje ndermarje qe merej me krijimin e mobiljeve, jo rastesisht shoku im e pyeti nese don qe te ket nje web faqe per biznesin e tij.. U dakordua mendonte se te kesh nje web faqe eshte ne trend, kur i tha se kete web faqe jo vetem qe mund ta shohin njerezit ne Maqedoni por edhe ne tere Boten. Te them te drejten nuk kisha pare njeri me te gezuar, ishte aq shum i entuziazmuar saqe po ti thoje do me paguash mijra euro ne muaj besoj qe do te jepte... nuk me takon ta thom kete fjal por njeriu mu duk shum fanatik dhe i prapambetur... ok sidoqofte shoku im i tha do me paguash 30 euro ne muaj dhe plus shpenzimet per domain qe behen njeher ne vit.
U dakordua... une te them te drejten u habita. Faqja u be gati dhe muajin e pare e pagoi ashtu sic u moren vesh, por kur shkoi muajin e dyte njeriu ishte bezdisur, dhe i kishte pas thene "shkoi nje muaj dhe azgje, si perpara eshe aspak nuk kam fituar, njejt si vitet e tjera  bile edhe me dobet, thonin qe te kesh nje faqe do te fitosh me shume, kjo pune qenka...."

Me habiti shum dhe prandaj them se me njerezit tone eshte shume rende bile puna e pageses, se per rastin lart nuk eshte shuma aq e madhe por shqipja jep para vetem kur eshte ne zor.

Po qe se te njejtit zoteri, ne ndermarjen e tij shkon dikush i cili meret me probleme financiare, dhe pershembull i kerkon ne muaj 100 euro dhe i thote se nuk do te keshe asnjehere kontrolle financiare, i sigurt jam se do te kishte paguar eshe 2 fish, sepse sta mer mendja se sa pune jo te ligjshme ben ai. Ky rast eshte shum evident ketu!

Pamvaresisht kesaj nuk e di Mendim ndoshta se jam fillestar apo ka dicka tjeter por beso se kam nje kureshtje te madhe dhe kam deshire qe ta provoj te pakten te mundohem ndoshta nuk do kem shum sukses te madh por ashtu disi me ka lind nje ide sic te thash qe kur e pash ate organizaten per krijimin dhe mirmbajtjen e webfaqeve... 

Por dua te dij dicka me shume nuk eshte turp qe te pyes per disa gjera qe nuk i di ndoshta edhe antaret tjere me ndihmojne:
Si duhet blere nje domain?? ku duhet te drejtohem??Parapagimi vjetor?? ......

mos e teproj me pyetje ndoshta lindin pyetje tjera me von se nuk me kujtohen... kalofshi mirre

----------


## mendimi

E thjeshte per blerje domaini, ti shiko me mire per firma ne maqedoni per arsye qe duhet me ju pagu ne bank e ke me lehte. Perndryshe per ne Kosove te tregoj apo ne gjermani etj.

10 euro kushton domaini, ma shtrejt jo.

Per hosting kaq shume ka tani oferta falas saqe nuk e vlen shume me pagu.

----------

